# need help with my new grinder and wolverine system!!!



## truckerdave (Jan 11, 2011)

I recently purchased a new 8" slow speed grinder and almost all the Wolverine sharpening systems gadgets to go with it. 

My question is what is the proper set up for the grinder on my work bench to facilitate the best possible sharpening set up for my turning tools?

I have researched this on the net and have been unable to obtain the proper measurements from pictures and really dont want to screw this up!!!

Perhaps one of you old timers can help me from making expensive or time consuming mistakes.


----------



## JerrySambrook (Jan 11, 2011)

Dave,
     The instructions that come with the wolverine are great.
Just follow those.
My only recomendation is to use a good plywood or solid lumber milled correctly to mount the systems together.
Pressboard typically does not hold up after a couple of years


----------



## JimB (Jan 11, 2011)

I just followed the instructions that came with it. I didn't mount it directly to the work bench but rather to a good board (actually 2, one small and one larger so the grinder is slightly raised) that is a bit larger than the set up. This makes the system portable.


----------



## Padre (Jan 11, 2011)

Jim,
As long as your mount does not allow the grinder to vibrate a lot or "wander" as you are grinding, you should be ok.


----------



## JimB (Jan 11, 2011)

Padre said:


> Jim,
> As long as your mount does not allow the grinder to vibrate a lot or "wander" as you are grinding, you should be ok.


 
It doesn't wonder. I also left the boards wide enough so I can always use  a couple quick clamps to hold it down if needed. I can always permantely mount it as well by drilling holes through the bottom boards and mounting it to the bench. 

 I saw this set up when I took my first turning class from Kurt Hertzog. He brought his sharpening set up and quick clamped it to the work bench. It's very portable.


----------



## bobjackson (Jan 11, 2011)

Mine are mounted on a cart (bolted) that I can wheel near the lathe when I'm turning so I don't have to go very far to sharpen. It seems to work out pretty well and then I can "put the cart away" off to the side of the shop when I'm not using it.


----------

